# Cheaper then Rattan But will it work?



## TallAdam85 (Jun 12, 2003)

:asian: 
Hello Everyone I studyed modern arnis 2 years ago I realy enjoyed it but I had to stop training But I am hopefully getting back in to it this summer Sorry To much about me.

Rattan Arnis sticks are not the cheapest thing and after a while they brake. I wounder what you guys think about using 1/2 inch PVC pipe. U  can get it dirt cheap and use it for a while but when it brake u can get 10 more feet for 2 dollars. But I was wondering do you think this is a good or bad Idea I know it is not tradional but we all want to save a buck right?


what you think 
Adam :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2003)

My experience with using PCV was that it was too light, and would break in a nasty manner (lots of sharp bits flying fast).

To increase the weight and safety factor, give it a good wrap with some electrical tape...2 layers min.  This way, you will hopefully hear the 'crack' and not see the other part sail across the room and out a window or into someone.

To preserve your rattan, do the same thing.  Give it a good wrap with some electrical tape.  We've got some sticks at my school that have simply put, been beaten to death and back a few times.  They still take a pounding though, mumafied as they are.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes I do put tape on my sticks It does help keep them in good shape and it makes them look flashy also it is a better way to not take some else stick by mistake.

Thanks for the advice:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 12, 2003)

Did you ever have any of your a stickes crack in half?
One time with my first pair I was doing a drill my friend Hit the one in my right hand and the power cracked it in half. It was cool to watch. 


:asian:


----------



## moromoro (Jun 12, 2003)

Rattan not cheap?????????????????

what do you mean????

its pretty cheap here and back home as well. you just got to know where to look.

I would not worry about trying to perserve rattan (unless it was given to you and had some history) JUST TRAIN with them.





> Did you ever have any of your a stickes crack in half?



Often, usually when using other hardwoods (my kamagong sticks have never cracked) but hardwoods such as spotted GUM have cracked on me it.....

thanks

terry


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 12, 2003)

What's up.

I teach out of Rochester, MI., except my class has been closed for 2 months. I'm starting it up again this month, though.

Just wondering who you train with, and if I know you, since we seem close.

Thanks,

PAUL


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 12, 2003)

PVC is *not* safe.  Please, please, please don't use it for stick training.  You'd be better off with Acetal or Nylon 6/6 or some other synthetic.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 12, 2003)

hello sharp phil

i like the new issue of the martialist, 
what is your eskrima backgroud????

terry


----------



## Tapps (Jun 12, 2003)

A good chunk of real rattan will last awhile no matter how you beat it. When it starts to fray .. add tape.

Stay away from the cute polished things you get in most catalogs. They remove the skin and make the sticks weak. I can barely get through a class with one.

I know Renagade makes his own sticks. I bought a pair from him 3 years ago that are still kicking.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *A good chunk of real rattan will last awhile no matter how you beat it. When it starts to fray .. add tape.
> 
> Stay away from the cute polished things you get in most catalogs. They remove the skin and make the sticks weak. I can barely get through a class with one.
> ...



Tim does get some high quality sticks. Go to the WMAA website where I believe there is a link to Warriors Den supply co. You can order a nice pair, fairly inexpensively, from there!


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 12, 2003)

Avoid even the "padded" sticks made of PVC with a coating of insulation; they are cheap, but dangerous.  Many years ago a training partner of mine ended up getting 7 stitches due to flying PVC fragments; thankfully it was a cut and not an eye!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> hello sharp phil
> 
> i like the new issue of *the martialist*,
> ...



I first trained with sticks in college when I studied Karate.  We also train stick fighting at the Wing Chun school I attend now.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 12, 2003)

PVC = bad idea.  If it breaks, and it will break, lots of sharp, pointy bits will go flying about.  That's bad.

Rattan is composed of many many fibers compressed together.  This has the effect of absorbing a lot of shock so your hands don't get all achey after banging sticks.  PVC doesn't have this property.  That's bad, too.

Rattan isn't as cheap in North America as it is in the PI or southeast Asia, but you can still find it relatively cheap.  Check out furniture suppliers that sell long lengths of rattan.  They'll usually cut it down into smaller lengths for you for shipping purposes. 

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2003)

http://wdsupplies.com/

Rattan sticks (26'' Pair)  $25.00

I bought a pair of those 'skinned' sticks from another company...they got hairy the first day.  I bought a pait of the 'burned and carved' sticks from the same company.  Within a week, they were frayed and really banged up.

I bought 1 pair of these from WD in May 2002 just before the first WMAA camp.  I've used em regularly (3-4 times a week) and they are in terrific shape.  They are good and dense.  This is good rattan, not the thin glossy stuff you see most places advertising.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 12, 2003)

> We also train stick fighting at the Wing Chun school I attend now.



hi do you also use the butterfly rod????

what type of stick fighting do you do in wing chun??? or is it just components of eskrima?????


thanks

terry


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 12, 2003)

Quite a few Wing Chun/Wing Tsun/Ving Tsun schools also train in Latosa Eskrima.

Cthulhu


----------



## moromoro (Jun 12, 2003)

> Latosa Eskrima.



doesnt this just cabales serrada eskrima....basically anyway...

also who is bill newman is he a GM of kung Fu?????
:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 12, 2003)

My teacher studied with someone who studied unde Dan Inosanto, as I understand it.

What's a "butterfly rod?"


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 12, 2003)

I trained Under Guru Carlton I am not sure what Org. He IS in but he is a good teacher. He Has Classes Friday nights. Maybe june 20th you can come down and visit us the class has about 15 people and students from all different schools.

What is your school called Mr.Paul and you have a website?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 12, 2003)

It does look like we have mutual friends!

Guru Enoch Carlton is a good guy. I have visited your school before, and I would love to come visit again. I most likely will pretty soon, anyhow.

I'm pretty quiet in terms of visability; I have no website as of yet. I am not a martial arts school "owner" so I have limited advertising. At one time I had wanted to build a huge student base; but the amount of work involved to market and budget something like that is two much between my day job.

Now I realize that it is more fun, and more important for me to have a small student base of dedicated students who are interested in learning quality Filipino Martial Arts, and how to fight.

This goes to show to how politics can be overlooked. GuroCarlton is a member with IMAF, Inc. and I am a member of the WMAA. We are still cool with each other, and I certianly would have no qualms over getting together and training with you guys; and as far as I know Guro Carlton would welcome it.

Sensei Calton also knows a Sensei Jaye Spiro who is a WMAA member. He also knows Sensei Bob Barker, who is linked up with Jeff Delenays group, at least at the moment. I am cool with Bob Barker also, and even had the pleasure of visiting his school.

There are a ton of FMA people in Michigan, and when it comes down to it, we are all one big happy family!

I am sure I will have a chance to meet you in the not so distant future.

:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 12, 2003)

Any change that you will be coming to a tourament this weekend Maybe you can help judge for a few. The team  I train on is putting the tourament On. Anyway have you stopped by the school where guru teaches at now the school on 10 an Hoover. Master Barker Is a good guy you should check out his site sometime.

Also this summer Guru Carlton will be having a one day camp for arnis this summer at the Hoover Place I will let you know when it is.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 12, 2003)

go to this site for the tournament info 


http://www.maslinc.com/jabari.cfm
it is a under belt tourament but black belts  are needed to judge. Hope to see you there :asian:


----------



## Federico (Jun 12, 2003)

Loading your sticks with linseed oil will help them last longer.  The oil causes the separate rattan strands to bind together? Or so Ive been told.  Also, instead of electrical tape, strapping tape (the kind with the fiber threads in it) seems to work better, and last real long.  If costs are a factor, you can always buy bulk rattan from a rattan supply, and make you own sticks.  The cost drops drastically when you make em yourself.  Only problem is what to do with so many sticks.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 13, 2003)

> What's a "butterfly rod?"



the butterfly rod is a weapon that wing chun GM william cheng teaches it is a small stick about 8- 12 inches long (just like the small sticks we FMA practitioners use) he has realesed a new course for it here in Australia mainly catering law enforcement,


thanks

terry


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 13, 2003)

Cool -- I hadn't heard of that.  I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *go to this site for the tournament info
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for the info.

Enoch has my # and e-mail. The tournament looks "school" or "organization" specific, so I might not be the best person to judge such an event. This is O.K., Enoch knows that he can contact me if he needs help with anything, and he is free to give my number out if other people he is associated with want to contact me. If the tournament host wants to contact me, he can as well.


I am sure you'll see me around, though, especially if it is related to modern arnis. If you have any questions for me personally related to FMA, feel free to private message me here.
We'll keep in touch, I'm sure.

 
Paul Janulis

P.S. Oh yea......you can just call me Paul, by the way. I appreciate the respect with the "Mr.." I could technically be called "guro," or whatever, but I don't have much use for titles, so even my students call me by my 1st name. :asian:


----------

